
Your Connection Is Secure with DuckDuckGo Smarter Encryption - yarapavan
https://spreadprivacy.com/duckduckgo-smarter-encryption/
======
yarapavan
The code used to make DuckDuckGo Smarter Encryption is now open source under
the Apache 2.0 License.

Github link: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-
encryption](https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-encryption)

------
Nextgrid
TLDR: this is DuckDuckGo's implementation of HTTPS Everywhere.

